# low voltage security panel mounting



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

I hate to look lazy but i need some help as i can not find what a contractor is talking about. 

I got roped into running all the pipe and wire for a security upgrade. Now i have extra work added which involves mounting the panels and adding network and power.

The panels to be mounted consist of one security panel low voltage which will run the card swipes for the doors and one power supply panel with battery back up that will have 120v connected to there power supply's. 

The panel will be mounted in a small electrical room that has a 120/208 panel, some computer switch's and a processor. The area in which the panel will be mounted has nothing in front to block access to the panel. The room is constructed with what looks like 5/8 sheet rock (maybe thicker) on metal studs.

The contractor is insisting that by code the panel has to be mounted on fire ******ant plywood and can not be mounted directly to the sheet rock. He is also insisting that the panel has to be 3' off the floor. As they can not get the plywood in time they want me to use standard ply then paint it with a fire ******ant paint. 

I have searched i can not find any rules that backs up what he is saying. I questioned him about the 3' rule in case he was getting confused about free floor space in front of the panel and hes sure it has to be 3' up on the wall. 

The panel weighs 10 LB max and is 12v. If attached to the Sheetrock at 2'8" of the floor this will be a cake walk. If i have to go 3' that means opening the wall and moving a existing single gang box, closing the wall, painting and mounting the board. (the power panel with the 120v to 12v can be mounted higher as that is a smaller panel)

Any idea of where to look for a code on this type of install. My gut feeling is hes making this up. ( job will not be inspected but must be installed following code)


weird they dont like the work ******ant.... errr resistant to fire...


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

There is no code about that.
Caution.
The job spec might require it.
If the GC can't show you it in the specs, tell him you can do it as a CO. :wink:


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

Southeast Power said:


> There is no code about that.
> Caution.
> The job spec might require it.
> If the GC can't show you it in the specs, tell him you can do it as a CO. :wink:


I can rewrite the job specs so they will get what they are given as long as i do not break code doing so. Just trying to make sure there wasn't a loop hole that he can complain about. The idea of putting something that burns slowly against something that does not burn seemed to go against common sense. Especially when they are telling you its to prevent the risk of fire


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

It's all bull****.

Rewrite the specs.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

LARMGUY said:


> It's all bull****.
> 
> Rewrite the specs.


Already did and the systems online. (still want to thank you guys as i wanted to be sure before i put my foot down)

The other panels the guys did as a upgrade is a different story. Got to the point where i insisted on there panel prints and am now fixing the wiring errors. 

Panels look like a 5 year old with adhd and a roll of 20 gauge was trying to make a Picasso.


----------



## Telecom Jeff (Oct 9, 2018)

gpop said:


> Already did and the systems online. (still want to thank you guys as i wanted to be sure before i put my foot down)
> 
> The other panels the guys did as a upgrade is a different story. Got to the point where i insisted on there panel prints and am now fixing the wiring errors.
> 
> Panels look like a 5 year old with adhd and a roll of 20 gauge was trying to make a Picasso.


That last line made me :vs_laugh:

Some of the guys I'm training with work like that... 25-pair POTS interconnect panels worked on by clowns like that are the stuff of nightmares!


----------

